# Wanted: Virginia Beach 7/24 to 7/29



## OHTodd (Jul 18, 2013)

I am looking for a 1 or 2 bedroom in or near Virginia Beach from 7/24 to 7/29. It must be near the beach. No williamsburg

Thanks!

OHTodd


----------

